# IP address for Belkin Router



## raidrz

This is what I have. 
Dell Inspiron 8600. 
Belkin Router F5D 7230 (dual anteannea).
Belkin Print server F1UP00001

I don't know what happened but it will not print. My router is connected to the laptop with the cat5e cable. When I print, the data should be going through the cable then sent wirelessly to the print server. It doesn't. Doesn't do anything. I am also trying to get into the router's web based home page so I can see if anything was changed. The IP 192.168.2.1 does not work. I get; "oops, we can't open this page" The printer works when connecting it directly to the laptop. Thats how I have to print now. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Couriant

check to see what your gateway is and use that to get into the router web config.


----------



## Guest

Welcome to TSG,
Go to Control Panel--> Network Connections --> Local Area Connection (Might be called something else). Go to the "Support" tab then post the number next to "Default Gateway".


----------



## raidrz

There is no number there. Its blank.

It reads like this: 
Connection Status
Address Type: Manually Configured
IP Address: 192.168.2.1
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway:

Nothing in default gateway.

Windows did not detect problems with this connection. If you cannot connect, click repair.

I did.
Still nothing.


----------



## Couriant

well is the 192.168.2.1 for your PC? Generally the .1 is the gateway. I am right to assume that this network is not on the internet?


----------



## Guest

raidrz said:


> There is no number there. Its blank.
> 
> It reads like this:
> Connection Status
> Address Type: Manually Configured
> IP Address: 192.168.2.1
> Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
> Default Gateway:
> 
> Nothing in default gateway.
> 
> Windows did not detect problems with this connection. If you cannot connect, click repair.
> 
> I did.
> Still nothing.


the "Address Type" should be "Assigned By DHCP" not "Manually Configured" . did you mess with it?


----------



## Guest

Go to run --> Type in CMD --> In the black Box type in ipconfig /all --> press the back button on the black box then click on "select all". press enter (to copy) then post here.


----------



## Couriant

abustiaf said:


> the "Address Type" should be "Assigned By DHCP" not "Manually Configured" . did you mess with it?


It doesn't have to be. I do know that if you are going to use something like a print server, then the print server needs to have a static IP address. As for the main computer, it can be either static or dynamic.

The router should be handing out IP addresses. Do this, set your machine to obtain an IP address. When you get one (any ip address other than 168.254.x.x), then you can see what your gateway is.


----------



## Guest

Tidus4Yuna said:


> It doesn't have to be. I do know that if you are going to use something like a print server, then the print server needs to have a static IP address. As for the main computer, it can be either static or dynamic.
> 
> The router should be handing out IP addresses. Do this, set your machine to obtain an IP address. When you get one (any ip address other than 168.254.x.x), then you can see what your gateway is.


that was my point


----------



## raidrz

I think this is what you wanted to see:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Mark>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : DDW6PT51
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-1F-26-FC-6C
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

PPP adapter peoplepc:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 4.247.137.186
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 4.247.137.186
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 209.244.0.3
209.244.0.4
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## raidrz

OMG That worked!!! I set the machine to "obtain IP adress" Now I can get into the router! Now I have to see if it will print. This all happpened a few days ago when I installed PeoplePc internet.


----------



## Couriant

what is your new ip address?


----------



## raidrz

192.168.2.3


----------



## Couriant

ok so your router so be in theory 192.168.2.1. Can you print to your printer now?

Also can you confirm what your print server is? I can't seem to find any references to it.


----------



## raidrz

Yes I can print now, but I can not scan, copy or do anything from other software, like Photoshop. Such as scanning making copies of documents from my laptop. I have to plug the printer in directly to the laptop.


----------



## TerryNet

You have reason to believe that your print server supports functions other than printing?


----------

